# Scaly Leg Mites



## Nuttz (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey what should I do for scally leg mites


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

The best/easiest solution is rubbing the legs down with something like Vaseline or mineral oil once a week. It's also suggest to do the rest of the flock to stop the mites from going bird to bird. Here is some helpful info http://msucares.com/poultry/diseases/poultry_shanks.html


----------



## Nuttz (Oct 22, 2013)

Ok thankyou


----------

